# Aristo Southern RR Gon



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

John posted some photos over on the Aristo forum (2/18) of new paint schemes for their gons (Soo, B&O, Southern). One of those was for a Southern RR gon. It was a darker brown and big letter Southern with "gives green light to innovation". I think this was previously released but is now updated. What was interesting was that the "gives green light to innovation" was all screwed up lettering. (IIRC green was omitted and innovation not fully spelled out). Someone replied and pointed it out and the post was immediately deleted.

Did anybody else see this? I wonder if the whole run was like that, or did John just happen to pull out a fluke? 


I hesitate to put up this post because it will turn in to another Aristo bashfest. We all know the downside of the Aristo Gon. I really respect John and the work he does there. I am just curious if it was a case of English-Chinese translation. Yes I do have the _Southmern Pacific _ reefer. Man it has to be a challenge working to insure it's right. At some point somebody who speaks no English and certainly has no concept of US Steam era railroads is making these cars happen. 


Nextl question? Did Southern actually use the "green light to innovation" on the gons? I know it was on the box cars, and more recent bigger gons just have big SOURTHERN with road number under it. 


Final question? If a company knows that the lettering is screwed up on a whole run, should they release it any way? Some people will scoop them up for "collectibles" "Rare". And sales may be higher. Or does releasing them put a bad light on production? (Let the bashing begin) Would hobby shop dealers even touch them? I have no clue on the business aspect. Who pays for big mistakes? I guess it comes down as to who approved what/ when and was the final product the same as the approved product. 


And now like the rest of us, I conclude by saying that somebody should produce a "modern" gon. Like at least a 52 or 57 foot version. 


Tom


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Im sure someone will buy them.

They could always wait for clearance sale

and buy them on the cheap.

As far as collectable

Nothing Aristo makes is collectable.

Paint screw ups seem to be common with them

but doesnt seem to bother anyone.

It's all the Mechanical issues that piss people off.

Most recently the PCC and an another set of parts

that were made recently, and releast knowing there were BIG issues

ahead of time them.


We WILL talk about them soon......... 


These are the kind of things that make people mad

and hurt the hobby as a whole.......


No Bashing just the FACTS.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Realistically, I'm pretty sure that a company having a product manufactured in China would send the appropriate artwork. Seriously, how hard would it be to email it, along with color codes? We can debate for years the exact color of PRR Freight Car Red, but I'm pretty sure Southern is spelled SOUTHERN. I've always wondered why manufacturers don't take the 15 minutes necessary to research the correct car number series to go along with their cars instead of just making them up. If not freight cars, they should at least do locomotives...


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Lewis provided an explanation that this was "proof" of a car. It had been Fedexed to Aristo for approval. Obviously the car does not meet the standards, and whoever set up the ink pads may be looking for a job in another factory. Apparently that was the only car shipped, so that there will be no "collectors" items of Southern Railway gons.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Its funny that we find the problem,

And the Polkyman takes the credit....


Quote....
Dear All,

We posted a picture of a new SP Gondola for a short time and noticed the sample was wrong. We immediately took the photo down and notified the factory to correct it.

The methodology here is the Michael J. spend many hours researching the paint scheme and selecting the correct colors. Then Michael draws the car with the position of the artwork carefully located on the artwork, so there is no error possibility including posting the correct colors and providing a colored drawing.

The problem occurs in that we ask the factory for a one of sample and it's very difficult to set up a pad printing machine just to do a single piece. Very often the jig to position the pad correctly needs adjusting for a single print. Typically we have 20 pad prints per car with some being in different colors and they have to be processed though 20 separate machines for a single machine. It's truly a complicated and expensive process that we go through to insure perfect end product.

We therefore arrange to have sample prints of all products FEDEXED to us at a cost of many of tens of thousands of dollars in order to check on the results of the factory proofs. When we catch an error it's corrected and never reaches our facility, no less reaching the dealer's shelves.

The picture was taken, posted and then inspected and when the error was discovered the photo was removed almost immediately. We're sorry the photo was posted, but in fact the system worked.

With the help of Michael J. we have what we think is the best artwork printed on to our product including masterful research. 

All the best,
King of the Koolaiders


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Now Nick I thought you were trying......

Keep up the good work









tom h


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Regards a bad batch going to market due to graphics error hopefully some discount resellers or endusers are allowed to acquire the (heavily discounted) units thru the manufacturers online store for use in some personal custom/kitbash units. Shucks there was a column of (overstock?) Erie' 40ft box cars at ECLSTS'03 within Nico'Trains area $25ea. perfect light colour for stripping and redoing in whatever Would have taken a couple cases bk to Canada but the prev. yr had already acquired couple cases of 40' Op'Life w/metal (alas almost twice the price) But i still restricted myself to just one $25 Erie' unit to at least weather well . . . . 


"Paint screw ups seem to be common with them but doesnt seem to bother anyone...."
And the others ain't much better-- if that ! USAT slapped fine lookin' graphics from cylindrical hoppers onto their somewhat flatsiders AND when it came to the Albertas' (and likely others) they slapped them onto units with circular 'portholes' vs the correct landreth trough-shaped which they were producing at the same time, ehhhhhh ?! yeeech !!

"why manufacturers don't take the 15 minutes necessary to research the correct car number series to go along with their cars instead of just making them up. If not freight cars, they should at least do locomotives..." 
Referencing my sources for my interest when something new is 'born', USAT don't majority of time ! 

". ,. . . As far as collectable Nothing Aristo makes is collectable. "
IMHO NOTHING made in China or any other pacific rim country in the last 60(?) years is collectable !! NOT because of labour $ here vs there stated by ya da ya da's , but 'cause it is MASS-produced and in addition a lot of it is just no longer fine long-lasting workmanship. ex. toyota product quality is no better now than the lackluster former big 3 ! 

"..funny that we find the problem, And the Polkyman takes the credit.... "
What cha want them to do leave the thread up thank the person and apologize ? And then have axe-grinders see the first post maybe the second and then jump to the last pages but missing the apology ! They did pretty good I never saw the thread and unless commented on here . . . nada ! They're fixing it . . . right on !!! 


If it was more than one sample unit maybe multiples it is perfect it was caught in China 'cause that means it will likely be recycled for your zippy brand toothburshes or the centre console for your neices' beemer ! If they hit these shores they may have helped fill a landfill {where is it LOL} vs being used for kitbash/freelance materials {see above} !


IMHO, 

doug c


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Tom Parkins on 20 Feb 2011 04:32 PM 
Lewis provided an explanation that this was "proof" of a car. It had been Fedexed to Aristo for approval. Obviously the car does not meet the standards, and whoever set up the ink pads may be looking for a job in another factory. Apparently that was the only car shipped, so that there will be no "collectors" items of Southern Railway gons. Well, there's at least one!

I'm not sure I can swallow the "many tens of thousands of dollars" thing, though... 

I know there's a few folks around here with degrees in Engineering, but my degree is in Business. And from my perspective, if the "system worked" the picture of the faulty car would have never been posted in the first place.

Robert


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'd have to say the one car that was shipped is now a collectible if you can get it. I have such a car one of a kind made by AC, to someone it may be worth something down the road. I came across this car by mistake but snatched it up as I knew it was the only one made. It is a shelve Queen. Later RJD


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

RJ; 
Have ya written it up (the provenance that is) and stuck it inside the unit, or in its box only if not containable within the unit 'cause the ($$) box could be misplaced when it comes time to find it a new home !?

Just as the antique dealers we see on shows like "antique roadshow" quite often acknowledge as a great thing when people have done it, and usually helps with assessment or even sometimes enhance the value. 

doug c


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Anyone got a link to the new Soo Line gondola (pic)? I think I need to pick one or two of those up!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

SOO ? 


almost mid-thread, 02-18, nice big photo by Micheal J !! 

http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulletinforums/showthread.php?t=17171 

doug c


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Sadly I am denied access to the link as I am not a member of the Aristo forum...Maybe I'll have to sign up to see it.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

There is a new post that shows the updated paint and graphics. I didn't notice anything to give me the blues, but then, those would be foreign roads.


----------

